# Blake, Shepherd x Rottie, DOB 02.08



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Blake, Shepherd x Rottie, DOB 02.08



*His Story: *Blake was brought home as a 12 week old pup to live with 2 brothers in a flat in London. They loved him dearly, but were evicted last week and had to give him up.

*Salient points: *Blake is 75% German Shepherd and 25% Rottie. Sheltered upbringing living in a flat without a garden. Good with older children and most people, but can get nervous soon settles. Needs fairly quiet household. Needs gentle introductions on walks and he soon settles.

*Advert:* Blake has the rich colouring of his Rottie lineage and the shape and temperament of a Shepherd. Walks nicely on the lead and used to London Park walks, but owner kept him away from dogs and always walked him on a muzzle as he can demonstrate fear reactions. His owner played it safe since he was attacked as a pup. He is settling well around dogs in the kennels and doing shared walks very well. A favourite of the staff and went down really well in the vets. He gives off a gentle, vulnerable air. Blake could live with another confident dog or as a only dog. He is housetrained, used to being left and non destructive.

Blake is a loving and gentle dog who can be nervous of 'new', but usually settles very quickly. At worst gives a couple of 'warning barks' moving forwards. Blake has already built his confidence. He is for the first time enjoying the free running in the paddocks of the kennels. He needs dog experienced owners who will find he comes on really well and will see a different 'sure' dog in 3 months post homing. A foster place would obviously help tremendously if with other role model dogs. Blake has head turning qualities and needs the 'right' family who will truly adore him and all he is.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Blake Shepx Rottie DOB 02.08 Gatwick (S) W Sussex Kennels

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Our Dogs and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A few new pictures from Lynne who walked Blake ...

"Everytime I take Blake out I'm reminded this dog never had a garden and what a pleasure he gets from running in the paddock"!

He is a magnificent beast..with a truly wonderful temperment.

He had a lovely run around the paddock and a short walk today ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynne walked Blake today down at the kennels ...

"Struck me today..Blake is going to be such a wonderful dog. Choose between a factory made cake and a homemade cake .. special ingredients .. there is no choice! Yes the homemade cake needs time .. is more expensive for the quality of ingredients .. but the enjoyment, the admiration and sheer joy! So we are looking for a high quality cook; a maestro in the kitchen 2010 Master Chef apply within"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Blake from one of our volunteers who walked him today ...

Fabulous dog!

He is very jumpy and barky in his kennels but out and about was as good as gold. You hardly notice you have a dog on the end of your lead. I used my cesar milan collar as my back is a bit dodgy and he looks strong, really neednt have bothered he walks so nicely, the lead was completely slack the whole time and where the path got narrow unlike the others he just dropped in behind me so I could lead the way. 

There is a part of the path that has a dip with water at the bottom (bit of a ditch) I got there and said wait, which I thought might be wishful thinking, but he did. I crossed the ditch then said ok and he followed me. 

We walked with Seb and Rhianna and he was also fine with them both. He sniffed Rhianna's bottom a few times and normally she finds that very annoying. However he is so handsome (and calm) that she let him. 

We walked along the road for a bit and a few cars went past, he didnt flinch at all. Didnt meet anyone but he was good with Seb. 

The rest of the day he stopped barking when I walked past - I think that he figured that I wasnt so bad after all. I gave him a large bone (proper bone from the pet shop, none of the pretend jumbone stuff) for the compliment. 

The only thing which concerned me about him was that under that thick coat he is so skinny, you can feel all his ribs and hip bones. He needs someone to trust and somewhere to stay with lots of food with no need for him to have all that nervous energy. 

He is really special, and so very handsome".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Blake from Lynne who saw him in kennels yesterday:

"Poor Blake if ever a dog needed foster it's Blake. His coat has gone dull, he has dropped a lot of weight and he is reactive to dogs passing his kennel.

We had a lovely walk today and shared food and love. I got lots of licks which I cherished as Blake isn't very gifty with his kisses. Somedogs have such tough beginnings. 



Those that breed them bleed them..."!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our lovely volunteer walkers:

&#147;Lovely walk with Blake today. I hardly knew he was on the end of the lead. He regularly nuzzled my hand for a head stroke and we stopped lots of times for cuddles. He had much more of a bounce in his step and wagged his tail a lot more.

His coat is looking better already and I think he looks much happier in himself, even after only a couple of days.

We didn't meet any dogs when we were out and about, so I sat with him on a bench near the road and entrance to the common and watched the traffic and people with their dogs starting their walk. He watched everything very carefully but made no attempt to get up - he was happy to have his chest rubbed and be told he was a good boy.

We were a bit late going back so I thought we'd better jog a bit - I chose the pace and Blake was completely in step with me.

Can't help but love this gentle, vulnerable giant. He really was on such great form - 
taking treats so very gently ...










and waiting beautifully for the next one 









His eyes just really get to you!
He is such a special boy  Once you get past his initial wariness he is so loving. Seems to be taking our Farnham kennels by storm.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I cant believe he hasnt been snapped up Hes stunning!! such a gorgeous mix of the breeds 

Wish i had the money and room for another 

fingers crossed he gets a home asap


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_he is stunning, i wish him all the luck in finding the right home :001_tt1:_


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, how I wish it was possible to send a dog forward in time, to a moment where my life would be ready for him! I think one day I might be looking for a dog exactly like him, but not for a couple of years yet. 

I hope someone comes along soon and has a perfect place in their heart and home for this guy, he sounds so wonderful.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

I keep showing his pictures to the boyfriend but I'm sooooo not allowed a dog yet. We're not looking to home until we've bought our own place & that's a couple of years away. 

Good luck finding him a home! He's gorgeous.


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Awww what a gorgeous boy! Such a good mix of both breeds. Such sad eyes though. He deserves a lovely home.

Has he been found a home yet? I really hope he gets somehere soon.

Laura


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

He is just gorgeous - what a beautiful looking mix of the two breeds 

Lets hope he finds a home soon, he is just the kind of dog I would choose if I had my own place, still another year or two before that yet though and I wouldn't want him in rescue for that long


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

He looks a cracking dog, shame i cant have him 

Just wonderd is he bigger or smaller than your average GSD, as he looks smaller imo .


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

what a beauty, oh why cant I have another one I would love him to death, but already have two GSD's. poor boy I hope someone snaps him up soon


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

He is absolutely stunning, a great mix of my two favourite breeds 

If only he was closer I would seriously be applying to adopt him!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Delighted to report that this dog has now been homed! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

